# Massey Ferguson 35X rear wheel axle bearing replacement



## Daveud (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi, I need to replace a rear wheel axle bearing. Does anyone know of a service provider near Cardiff Wales who can remove the old bearing from the axle and then replace the new bearing and seal. I understand the bearing has to be pulled off with a press and the new seal/spacer heated to red hot prior to fitment.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Daveud! Do you have access to a manual that either you or the person doing the work can refer to?


----------



## Daveud (Oct 15, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Daveud! Do you have access to a manual that either you or the person doing the work can refer to?


Yes, I have the 35 repair manual.... I can also see the process on youtube but i do not have the tools or press to complete the task


----------

